# Programma per De-Cryptare un text-file. Suggerimenti?

## bld

Bella per tutti! 

Allora io sto cercando di capire se ce in circolazione qualche programma (tipo john the ripper) per de-cryptare file di questo tipo

################################################

bld@oxygen bld $ file enc-file 

enc-file: mcrypt 2.5 encrypted data, algorithm: serpent, keysize: 32 bytes, mode: cbc,

################################################

Questo file di testo che e' stato cryptato usando mcrypt come si puo vedere..

usando l'algoritmo serpend .. ce anche il keysize.. il mode. Ce qualche programma che una volta dati questi dati cerca di decifrare?

Qualcuno mi ha detto john, ma non ho potutto farlo funzionare in qualche modalita che "adatta" per questo tipo di lavoro.

Conosce qualcuno qualche programmino del genere? Ho trovato qualcosa su freshmeat ma niente che sempre 'capace' di de-cryptare serpent con una pass di 3 letterine.. boh  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Prova a dare un'occhiata qui, anche se credo che john sia la soluzione...

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> qualche programma (tipo john the ripper) per de-cryptare file di questo tipo

 

Decifrare, non esiste decriptare, decrittare e compagnia, si dice decifrare!

 :Exclamation: 

Se ti leggesse uno dei miei professori ti saresti giocato l'esame!  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Decifrare, non esiste decriptare, decrittare e compagnia, si dice decifrare!
> 
> 

 

"Crittare" non è che non esiste anzi, è largamente usato anche in ambito professionale (non che questo lo faccia necessariamente un termine corretto...).

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Crittare" non è che non esiste anzi, è largamente usato anche in ambito professionale (non che questo lo faccia necessariamente un termine corretto...).

 

Non vorrei fare il pignolo (anche perchè potrei sbagliare), ma se non ricordo male il mio prof sosteneva (e non è l'ultimo arrivato, credimi) che i termini corretti sono: cifrare e decifrare, crittografare e decrittografare (non crittare e decrittare), da usare a seconda dell'operazione che si compie, dunque se si possiede la chiave legittima o se si attacca un documento cifrato o così via.

Poi potrebbe aver detto castronerie, ma mi pare che anche altri illustri esponenti di tale settore si siano espressi su questa linea guida.

----------

## Peach

http://www.tropsoft.com/strongenc/serpent.htm

penso pur'io che John the Ripper dovrebbe fare il caso tuo visto che pure mcrypt è abbastanza usato...

prova non si sa mai.. al più ti dice nisba

http://www.openwall.com/john/

cmq facci sapere.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non vorrei fare il pignolo (anche perchè potrei sbagliare), ma se non ricordo male il mio prof sosteneva (e non è l'ultimo arrivato, credimi) che i termini corretti sono: cifrare e decifrare, crittografare e decrittografare (non crittare e decrittare), da usare a seconda dell'operazione che si compie, dunque se si possiede la chiave legittima o se si attacca un documento cifrato o così via.

 

Come ho detto, sono termini in uso ma non per questo necessariamente corretti.

Tuttavia "cifrare" e "crittografare" hanno un'etimologia diversa, il secondo implica il nascondere delle informazioni, il primo ispira (almeno a me) più il meccanismo di codifica e decodifica (gli algoritmi all'opera in parole povere).

Forse invece è solo il caldo soffocante  dei giorni scorsi che mi ha bollito il cervello.

CMQ dato che sembri conoscere bene l'italiano e sei un tipo preciso dirò ai vari responsabili della documentazione italiana di Gentoo di sobbarcarti di materiale da tradurre in tempi brevi...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ dato che sembri conoscere bene l'italiano e sei un tipo preciso dirò ai vari responsabili della documentazione italiana di Gentoo di sobbarcarti di materiale da tradurre in tempi brevi... 

 

Gasp! Adesso mi viene in mente, hai ragione tu, non avevo capito io! Davvero.. no... cioè... lol  :Very Happy: 

(cmq Morelli già sa che se ha bisogno son qui, un documento l'ho pure tradotto, con tempi biblici, ma l'ho fatto  :Razz:  come si scrive la doc in stile gentoo l'ho imparato, che volere di più? Magari qualche altra traduzione  :Razz: )

Per la questione terminologia fa lo stesso, non mi voglio intestardire, anche perchè fino all'anno scorso ero uno di quelli che usava criptare, crittare & co senza remore, fa un po' tu! Solo che quando imparo quelle due cose (o le sento qua e là) non posso trattenermi dal manifestarlo  :Razz: 

(fine semi-ot, scusate l'invasione)

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Decifrare, non esiste decriptare, decrittare e compagnia, si dice decifrare!
> 
> 

 

Mah... io mi fido del vocabolario e quello online della Garzanti da per buono sia decriptare che decrittare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mah... io mi fido del vocabolario e quello online della Garzanti da per buono sia decriptare che decrittare... 

 

Allora, visto che il discorso pare interessare, ho provato a cercare una spiegazione un po' più chiara della mia, e credo che la seguente possa bastare:

"Nel campo della crittografia è possibile incorrere nell'uso di termini errati o imprecisi, spesso tradotti e adattati sui corrispondenti termini inglesi.

Ponendosi nel contesto di voler spedire un messaggio a un certo destinatario, desiderando nel contempo esser certi che nessun altro - oltre a tale destinatario - possa leggere il contenuto del messaggio, bisogna contemplare la reale possibilità che qualcuno apra la lettera o ascolti la comunicazione.

In un tale contesto, il messaggio è noto come "testo in chiaro" (plaintext o cleartext). Codificare il contenuto del messaggio in modo da nasconderlo (hiding) ad altri prende il nome di "encryption", modellato sull'inglese "to encrypt", e il verbo italiano corrispondente è "cifrare" o "mettere in cifra". L'azione del cifrare si chiama "cifratura" e non "crittazione".

Il messaggio sottoposto ad encryption è detto "testo cifrato" (ciphertext). Il processo che permette di ottenere il testo in chiaro da quello cifrato prende il nome di "decryption", modellato sull'inglese "to dencrypt", o "decifratura" e non "decrittazione".

I metodi combinati di cifratura e decifratura prendono il nome di "cifrario" o "sistema di crittografia".

Cifratura e decifratura utilizzano, di solito, una "chiave" ovvero una particolare parola, o frase, utilizzata per applicare ad un testo chiaro le regole del cifrario e produrre un testo cifrato. Il metodo di cifratura è tale che la conseguente decifratura può essere portata a termine soltanto conoscendo la chiave appropriata. A tale proposito, un antico principio della crittografia dice che il cifrario può essere pubblico ma tutta la segretezza di un testo cifrato deve risiedere non nel cifrario ma nella chiave usata per cifrare.

L'operazione inversa alla cifratura si chiama decifratura e, attenzione, non è la stessa cosa della decrittazione! Fra decifrare e decrittare vi è infatti una differenza sostanziale. Chi decifra è infatti colui il quale possiede legittimamente la chiave del cifrario e la applica secondo le corrette regole per mettere in chiaro un testo cifrato a lui regolarmente destinato. Chi decritta, invece, è un estraneo che non è affatto in possesso della chiave, ma tenta fraudolentemente di venire a conoscenza del contenuto di un testo cifrato a lui non destinato utilizzando sistemi indiretti (crittanalisi)"

In conclusione, i termini corretti sono: cifrare e decifrare per quanto riguarda le operazioni legittime. Decrittare che è l'operazione di "decifratura" fatta senza la chiave, quindi forzando il testo cifrato.

I restanti termini sono storpiature, anglicisimi e cmq opinabili, per quanto riportati dai vocabolari (che cmq riportano anche parole di dubbia utilità e correttezza, volgari o solo di uso comune; basti pensare a parolacce e simili, oltre a omettere altri termini invece legittimi ma ancora nuovi). Spero di aver fatto chiarezza questa volta  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

Grazie  :Smile: 

E non volevo scattenare un inferno terminologico. Cmq so che 'crypto' significa nascondere, e 'apocrypto' vuoldire.. beh scoprire quello che e' stato nascosto in greco antico  :Razz:  .

Il resto lo lascio a voi che siete piu esperti in materia.

shev wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Decifrare, non esiste decriptare, decrittare e compagnia, si dice decifrare! Se ti leggesse uno dei miei professori ti saresti giocato l'esame! 

 

Allora il fatto che non sia italiano potrebbe essere d'aiuto    :Question: 

boh   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq ora vado un po a vedere il link che mi hanno datto i ragazzi per john.

Grazie!!

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... In conclusione, i termini corretti sono: cifrare e decifrare per quanto riguarda le operazioni legittime. Decrittare che è l'operazione di "decifratura" fatta senza la chiave, quindi forzando il testo cifrato.

 

<modo pignolino=on>  :Twisted Evil: 

Allora il tuo primo post era fuori luogo perche' non sappiamo se volesse decifrare o  decrittare...

<modo pignolino=off>   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <modo pignolino=on> 
> 
> Allora il tuo primo post era fuori luogo perche' non sappiamo se volesse decifrare o  decrittare...
> ...

 

Certo, hai perfettamente ragione. Non solo, ho pure scritto "decrittare" nei termini impropri (lapsus), salvo poi contraddirmi nei post successivi, ma non solo! Addirittura alla fine ciò che voleva fare bld era decrittare!   :Embarassed: 

Insomma, ho scatenato una discussione (per quanto interessante) che voleva essere chiarificatrice sbagliando clamorosamente la prima frase  :Very Happy: 

Sarà l'età che avanza  :Very Happy:  (almeno ora credo sia chiara la terminologia... non tutto il mal vien per nuocere)

/me devia in corner con un colpo di reni finale  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Codificare il contenuto del messaggio in modo da nasconderlo (hiding) ad altri prende il nome di "encryption", modellato sull'inglese "to encrypt", e il verbo italiano corrispondente è "cifrare" o "mettere in cifra". L'azione del cifrare si chiama "cifratura" e non "crittazione".
> 
> Il messaggio sottoposto ad encryption è detto "testo cifrato" (ciphertext). Il processo che permette di ottenere il testo in chiaro da quello cifrato prende il nome di "decryption", modellato sull'inglese "to dencrypt", o "decifratura" e non "decrittazione".
> 
> I metodi combinati di cifratura e decifratura prendono il nome di "cifrario" o "sistema di crittografia".

 

In teoria cifrare si dovrebbe tradurre con cypher e crittografare si traduce con encrypt.

 *shev wrote:*   

> L'operazione inversa alla cifratura si chiama decifratura e, attenzione, non è la stessa cosa della decrittazione! Fra decifrare e decrittare vi è infatti una differenza sostanziale. Chi decifra è infatti colui il quale possiede legittimamente la chiave del cifrario e la applica secondo le corrette regole per mettere in chiaro un testo cifrato a lui regolarmente destinato. Chi decritta, invece, è un estraneo che non è affatto in possesso della chiave, ma tenta fraudolentemente di venire a conoscenza del contenuto di un testo cifrato a lui non destinato utilizzando sistemi indiretti (crittanalisi)"

 

Ho sentito anch'io cose del genere ma non credo abbiano molto senso in quanto oggi come oggi le due parole sono usate in maniera praticamente intercambiabile. Inoltre decrittare vorrebbe dire "de-nascondere" quindi rendere di nuovo in chiaro, senza implicazioni sul modo utilizzato (quindi non necessariamente con la chiave ma nemmeno senza).

Sono sottigliezze secondo me, cifrare e crittare sono sinonimi con etimologie diverse ma che ormai vogliono dire la stessa cosa: più traduzioni per Shev...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bld

lo so che e' irrilevante, pero sto morendo di fame e prima di andare alla "S LUNGA" (proprio lunga.. e' 500 metri da casa mia  :Sad:  ) .. devo dirvi

che pur legendo tutti il doc/examples/etc di john non ho trovato una funzione che non sia specifica per password-cracking. Cioe' john e' fatto per crackare passwords non testi. boh..

Se qualcuno puo fornirmi un esempio di come usare john in questo tipo di modalita' sarei felice  :Razz: 

ciauz

----------

## shev

Guarda che per quel che ne so io, l'algoritmo Serpent è un algoritmo ad oggi ancora molto valido e robusto, non facilmente violabile (non mi risulta ci siano metodi concreti; ci sono alcune teorie (che cmq richiedono potenza di calcolo non indifferente) ma di pratico nulla). Non è così banale violare un algoritmo simmetrico con chiave da 256 bit come Serpent, credimi  :Very Happy: 

A meno che negli ultimi mesi sia cambiato qualcosa.

----------

## cerri

Non so aiutarti, ma il concetto e' che trovata la password hai il file in chiaro... Cioe', tu non devi avere il file in chiaro, devi trovare la password che serve a sproteggerlo.

----------

## bsolar

Metti a disposizione il file se vuoi/puoi.  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, per me buttate tempo. Guardatevi cosa è un algoritmo simmetrico, cosa significhi in termini computazionali e di complessità una chiave a 256 bit e poi ne riparliamo. Non si tratta banalmente di trovare una chiave (si può usare solo brute force, l'algoritmo non è stato violato ancora (mi pare), e per violare serpent con brute force non sto a  fare i calcoli ma siamo sull'ordine di mips con mooolti zero  :Smile:  ).

Insomma, se riusciste a violare così facilmente serpent e chiave da 256 bit credo potreste fare fortuna  :Very Happy: 

Lunedì tra l'altro ho lezione proprio su questo argomento, quindi posso confermarvi se effettivamente le cose stanno così o la faccio troppo tragica.

----------

## bld

Hehehe bsolar ha avuto un ottima idea.

Mettere il file a disposizione mi sempre ottimo.

Cosi chi vuole sperimentarsi. mcrpt mi da la possibilita di nascondere l'algo e tutto il resto. Ma io gia non capisco come uno puo decifrarlo avendo queste informazione per cio.. ecco a voi!

wget http://archon.teilam.gr:15586/varius/file-enc

Fattemi sapere in che modo cercate di de-cifrare/cryptare (quello che volete!  :Razz:  ) 

a prestus!

----------

